# My White Widow



## tokeitothelimit (Mar 18, 2013)

Grown in soil under 400 watts of HPS using Alaska Fish ferts ......


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 18, 2013)

:clap: :yay:

Beautiful buds there. I've used Alaska Fish MORBLOOM before and man do the girls love it. Great job on the WW. :aok:


----------



## tokeitothelimit (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks 7 , I wish I could grow outdoors as I feel this strain would produce some big buds . 

Its also very potent with a nice trippy head high and a fruity grape taste . Been growing the same stuff for about 10-12 years now .....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 18, 2013)

just had my hands on some sort of ogxww cross and man if that didn't take away my joint pain.


----------



## DSIMP95 (May 13, 2013)

Dont Kno much about growing but , BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Growdude (May 14, 2013)

Very nice, gotta love it.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 14, 2013)

Made me chin wet with drool nice job 

BWD


----------



## powerplanter (May 23, 2013)

Well done tittlimit.


----------



## rebel (Sep 9, 2013)

TITTL, Is the WW nirvana or ??


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 22, 2016)

Great Looking WW :bongin:


----------

